# Gudru is the biggest fakecel.



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

My dude your extremely handsome like seriously it's like your larping to mock us subhuman's your face make's wanna go E.R so fucking bad


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> go E.R


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

To be honest this is what were talking about mogging of a life time




e time


----------



## Bengt (Jul 6, 2019)

tbh


----------



## SHARK (Jul 6, 2019)

So many slayers here. Just makes me feel worse about myself.


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru: No


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> So many slayers here. Just makes me feel worse about myself.





Dude the biggest chad here is Zues the guy before he was banned was such a slayer


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

i agree


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i agree




Us subhuman's deserve some respect to be honest


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude the biggest chad here is Zues the guy before he was banned was such a slayer


He asked for the ban so he could focus on more profitable pursuits, moneymaxing.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> He asked for the ban so he could focus on more profitable pursuits, moneymaxing.





Bruhhhhhh that mofo was next level handsome


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Us subhuman's deserve some respect to be honest



He is a professional roleplayer. I bet he drowns in pussy every weekend


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Thx bro but I definitely have some flaws that need to be corrected


rockndogs said:


> He is a professional roleplayer. I bet he drowns in pussy every weekend


I'm a virgin the only relationship I had was with a latina online


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> He is a professional roleplayer. I bet he drowns in pussy every weekend





Exactly lucky bastard here hit the gene lottery and larp's on here to make insecure teen's commit suaicde


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Bruhhhhhh that mofo was next level handsome


I talk to him on discord still. Would laugh in your face for sure but cool guy otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude the biggest chad here is Zues the guy before he was banned was such a slayer


Got pics of him bro?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> I talk to him on discord still. Would laugh in your face for sure but cool guy otherwise.




Basard hit the gene lottery


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

This, he is male model tier and he is making fun of us tbh.


----------



## x30001 (Jul 6, 2019)

What does he look like? Did he post pics?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What does he look like? Did he post pics?





He did can't find it though that's the problem


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Exactly lucky bastard here hit the gene lottery and larp's on here to make insecure teen's commit suaicde


I was meant to be a prettyboy 8/10 slayer but environmental factors fucked me over


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

legit @Gudru larping validation seeking fakecel reeee


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What does he look like? Did he post pics?


Legit he posted half his face in good lighting. He's not incel tier but not exactly model tier as people are claiming.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What does he look like? Did he post pics?


They're in the morph thread from Dude420


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> legit @Gudru larping validation seeking fakecel reeee




Yup


Soulsmaxx said:


> Legit he posted half his face in good lighting. He's not incel tier but not exactly model tier as people are claiming.





I've seen his pic's he legit look like a sterotypical chad


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yup


who the fuck cares a nigga if is a virgin. if I ascend ill still post here just to improve myself even more.


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 6, 2019)

Biggest chad here is @ChadKahn


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I've seen his pic's he legit look like a sterotypical chad


I've seen his pics too, and everyone looks like a chad compared to you tbh


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Biggest chad here is @ChadKahn




He's a chad but not near the giga tier


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Well since yall asked for my pics they're in this thread 
https://looksmax.org/threads/dude420-morphing-your-side-profile.26885/post-509778


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> I've seen his pics too, and everyone looks like a chad compared to you tbh






I mean in comparison to the normie's cause i'm atleast low tier normie slightly more subhuman but he's still got that slayer face


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> This, he is male model tier and he is making fun of us tbh.


No I don't make fun of anyone here


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> So many slayers here. Just makes me feel worse about myself.


Its been 6 months and I've still yet to see a worse looking user than me


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I mean in comparison to the normie's cause i'm atleast low tier normie slightly more subhuman but he's still got that slayer face


Dude you are truecel tier. Low tier normie is you at your best. @Gudru doesnt want this dumbass fakecel shit, he just wants his latina girls


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Dude you are truecel tier. Low tier normie is you at your best. @Gudru doesnt want this dumbass fakecel shit, he just wants his latina girls





Dude that is just dishonest i'm more aspie than you and i will go measure people's jaw angle's in public call me low inhibition what ever and most fucking look subhuman know the one's in my age group are chad's as fuck but i'm talking 20's and 30's their the one's i see with relationships


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

I already told you dude. Inject and visit mew. its your ONLY hope besides surgery


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude that is just dishonest i'm more aspie than you and i will go measure people's jaw angle's in public call me low inhibition what ever and most fucking look subhuman know the one's in my age group are chad's as fuck but i'm talking 20's and 30's their the one's i see with relationships


Imagine @reptiles coming up to you and asking to measure your jaw in public


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Imagine @reptiles coming up to you and asking to measure your jaw in public
> View attachment 77017


Id say sure and ask if he is mirin cus my gonial angle is top tier


----------



## Balkancel (Jul 6, 2019)

He has good gymcel genetics. Should probably start gymceling


----------



## x30001 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> They're in the morph thread from Dude420


Ah, was asking about @Zeus


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Ah, was asking about @Zeus


@Zeus did a rate me thread once, just search for it. Happy that he could find better things to do besides wasting his time on this site.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> @Zeus did a rate me thread once, just search for it. Happy that he could find better things to do besides wasting his time on this site.


Low IQ I have loved every second on this site


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Balkancel said:


> He has good gymcel genetics. Should probably start gymceling


I'm going back to the gym soon bro. I took that pic when I didn't work out for 3 months


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Low IQ I have loved every second on this site


I'm sure @Zeus is enjoying every second his dick is stuck in a pussy more tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> I'm sure @Zeus is enjoying every second his dick is stuck in a pussy more tbh


Sex is overrated


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Sex is overrated


YOU'RE OVERRATED 


Spoiler



you're right I lost my virginity at 15 and it did nothing for my self confidence


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> YOU'RE OVERRATED
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Legit losing mine is something I regret


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> I lost my virginity at 15


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Legit losing mine is something I regret


What's the story behind that?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> What's the story behind that?
> View attachment 77019


Was raped by half a Congolese tribe


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Was raped by half a Congolese tribe


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> View attachment 77020


Ded srs I'm just a moralcel now


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Ded srs I'm just a moralcel now


Idk what kind of -cel you are at this point tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Idk what kind of -cel you are at this point tbh


Low IQ cel clearly bc idk what you mean


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Low IQ cel clearly bc idk what you mean


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Well since yall asked for my pics they're in this thread
> https://looksmax.org/threads/dude420-morphing-your-side-profile.26885/post-509778


the light hair, blue eyes pale skin combo is so brutally harmonious


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Got pics of him bro?


Bro ur good looking no homo


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 6, 2019)

He actually looks decent. 
Future Latina slayer, I’m calling it right now.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jul 6, 2019)

I've seen his side profile and eye area. Far from the most gl.


----------



## Einon (Jul 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> So many slayers here. Just makes me feel worse about myself.


Same,bro


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> @Zeus did a rate me thread once, just search for it. Happy that he could find better things to do besides wasting his time on this site.


He was here just to make people perceive him as a dude whos alpha or smth. He spoke about bluepill and that a male needs a personality and similar shit, but we all witnessed he is gl, thats why he can afford to base his confidence around that delusional shit and perceiving himself as smth more than a genetic lottery winner. 
This world is fucked up honestly.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> He was here just to make people perceive him as a dude whos alpha or smth. He spoke about bluepill and that a male needs a personality and similar shit, but we all witnessed he is gl, thats why he can afford to base his confidence around that delusional shit and perceiving himself as smth more than a genetic lottery winner.
> This world is fucked up honestly.


Yeah pretty much but still a funny dude.


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Yeah pretty much but still a funny dude.


 shallow inkwel


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 7, 2019)

i am the only truecel on here


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> shallow inkwel


Yes but also no


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 7, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> i am the only truecel on here


----------



## dogtown (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Legit losing mine is something I regret



Did you get raped or something


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 7, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Did you get raped or something


yes bro


----------



## dogtown (Jul 7, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> yes bro



Mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Well since yall asked for my pics they're in this thread
> https://looksmax.org/threads/dude420-morphing-your-side-profile.26885/post-509778



Wtf bro it’s over for us other.
You are already there.


----------



## fobos (Jul 7, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude the biggest chad here is Zues the guy before he was banned was such a slayer


Lol no


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> He actually looks decent.
> Future Latina slayer, I’m calling it right now.


It will happen I'll make it happen


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 7, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> i am the only truecel on here



Me too


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 7, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Me too


Stop taking the piss mate, you look good


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 7, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Stop taking the piss mate, you look good



Obviously not, I got rated a 4 before looksmaxing and even after I get rated a 3 or 4. I have never seen someone get a lower rating then me on here.


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 7, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Obviously not, I got rated a 4 before looksmaxing and even after I get rated a 3 or 4. I have never seen someone get a lower rating then me on here.


@reptiles is most definitely below your level


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 7, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> @reptiles is most definitely below your level



He also got rated 3 or 4 so its the same.


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 7, 2019)

weissbier said:


> He also got rated 3 or 4 so its the same.


He's 2 imo.
I looked at your pic. Losing weight and bloat is best. Honestly It's over for many men


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 7, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> He's 2 imo.
> I looked at your pic. Losing weight and bloat is best. Honestly It's over for many men



I have already so there is nothing I can do, I am going back on incels.is to rot.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> @reptiles is most definitely below your level




Most definitely but i can change still jaw growth is changeable plus i now know some lifefuel surgeries


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 7, 2019)

reptiles said:


> jaw growth is changeable


If you have mewing in mind don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> If you have mewing in mind don't get your hopes up too high.




Mewing plus a hack  plus hgh can change facial features assuming you have enough vitamin K2 your bone's become malleable from what i've heard


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

No! @dodt is the biggest fakecel of them all.

Today he sent this pic of his side profile to me:


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No! @dodt is the biggest fakecel of them all.
> 
> Today he sent this pic of his side profile to me:


@dodt Fakecel


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No! @dodt is the biggest fakecel of them all.
> 
> Today he sent this pic of his side profile to me:
> 
> @dodt Fakecel


Cuck move tbh ngl, I am truecel and asked u not to post my face here, but thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> Cuck move tbh ngl, I am truecel and asked u not to post my face here, but thanks.


You said no face reveal. I agreed. Is this your face? I don't think so.


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> You said no face reveal. I agreed. Is this your face? I don't think so.


Technically its a pic, so u can be cucked into ur own logic tbh. But ur just manipulating terms here


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> Technically its a pic, so u can be cucked into ur own logic tbh. But ur just manipulating terms here


I am yes. But only because I'm not seeing you as an equal human being.


dodt said:


> Technically its a pic, so u can be cucked into ur own logic tbh. But ur just manipulating terms here


Just kidding boyo ❤❤❤

Its already gone. Ly!


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I am yes. But only because I'm not seeing you as an equal human being.
> 
> Just kidding boyo ❤❤❤
> 
> Its already gone. Ly!


Brutal looks pill for me


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> Brutal looks pill for me


Bro you look so good. Seriously. Bathing in pussy juice that's what you do.


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Bro you look so good. Seriously. Bathing in pussy juice that's what you do.


Everyone makes fun of me here while some truecels get hate only, I get mockings only, new lvls


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 8, 2019)

nope ,@dogtown is


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> Everyone makes fun of me here while some truecels get hate only, I get mockings only, new lvls


No you are acting like a high inhib/lowT autist. People would treat you differently but all you do is saying: "I'm a truecel, I get mogged, I get made fun of, I get bullied etc..."

Bluepill incoming with a little dose of realness: Stop acting like a victim.


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No you are acting like a high inhib/lowT autist. People would treat you differently but all you do is saying: "I'm a truecel, I get mogged, I get made fun of, I get bullied etc..."
> 
> Bluepill incoming with a little dose of realness: Stop acting like a victim.


But the mocking part is true. 
And me being a truecel irl is also true. 
Bullying is a jk part.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> nope ,@dogtown is


No. @dogtown 's nose is the only truecel on here.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 8, 2019)

@Ritalincel @DarknLost


----------



## Einon (Jul 8, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Its been 6 months and I've still yet to see a worse looking user than me


Same bro.Everyone here goes by m-m-muh mentalceldom
Meanwhile they look like this :


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> But the mocking part is true.
> And me being a truecel irl is also true.
> Bullying is a jk part.


Side profile isn't truecel level. I've seen worse and I could give you some names now but I don't want them to rope. It depends on how you look from the front.


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Side profile isn't truecel level. I've seen worse and I could give you some names now but I don't want them to rope. It depends on how you look from the front.


Like a truecel. I am not the ugliest ofc among all people. But I am truecel enough to be considered ugly by 100% of foids. Its a fact already.


----------



## Einon (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> @Zeus did a rate me thread once, just search for it. Happy that he could find better things to do besides wasting his time on this site.


Yes..waste his time on other things.
Still waiting time though.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> Like a truecel. I am not the ugliest ofc among all people. But I am truecel enough to be considered ugly by 100% of foids. Its a fact already.


Show front. 

I think you are a low tier normie. 2% of all females find you attractive.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes bro Gudru why u like dat bby? U makes me sad


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Show front.
> 
> I think you are a low tier normie. 2% of all females find you attractive.


He's pretty average, has good hair but weak chin and bulbous nose.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yes bro Gudru why u like dat bby? U makes me sad


Out.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Out.


Huh?


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Show front.
> 
> I think you are a low tier normie. 2% of all females find you attractive.


But in fact its 0% who find me not ugly. 
I didnt get why u considered me not a truecel, cuz I am. Its a fact already.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> He's pretty average, has good hair but weak chin and bulbous nose.


Jfl. What's wrong with him then?


dodt said:


> But in fact its 0% who find me not ugly.
> I didnt get why u considered me not a truecel, cuz I am. Its a fact already.


Shut it and post front.


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Huh?


Now.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl. What's wrong with him then?
> 
> Shut it and post front.
> 
> Now.


Idk might be short or something. Might show you pics if he's cool with it. Mogs me tbh tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Idk might be short or something. Might show you pics if he's cool with it. Mogs me tbh tbh


Mogs you?


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Mogs you?


Ye


----------



## dodt (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl. What's wrong with him then?
> 
> Shut it and post front.
> 
> Now.


I am tired of listing my flaws. 
Photos are anyway frauded, I just wanted my morph thats all.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Ye


Proof?


dodt said:


> I am tired of listing my flaws.
> Photos are anyway frauded, I just wanted my morph thats all.


🧚‍♀️


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 8, 2019)

Einon said:


> Same bro.Everyone here goes by m-m-muh mentalceldom
> Meanwhile they look like this :
> View attachment 77629


legit, makes me feel like shit, I guess autism is genetic and you dont need to look like a subhuman to develop it


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Proof?
> 
> 🧚‍♀️


Everyone knows I'm a 4'11 30 yr old virgin, lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Everyone knows I'm a 4'11 30 yr old virgin, lmao


No way. 4'11?????


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No way. 4'11?????


Yep.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Yep.


No way


Soulsmaxx said:


> Yep.


What happened?


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No way
> 
> What happened?


Genetics ofc, @dogtown can attest for me


----------



## dogtown (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Genetics ofc, @dogtown can attest for me



It is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Genetics ofc, @dogtown can attest for me


Fuck man.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Fuck man.


Ye bro, definitely over. My dick is only 3 inches too hard. Hard knock life tbh tbh. Sent @dogtown a dick pic and he thought it was my thumb. True story


----------



## dogtown (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Ye bro, definitely over. My dick is only 3 inches too hard. Hard knock life tbh tbh. Sent @dogtown a dick pic and he thought it was my thumb. True story



Can’t attest for homo


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Ye bro, definitely over. My dick is only 3 inches too hard. Hard knock life tbh tbh. Sent @dogtown a dick pic and he thought it was my thumb. True story


No fucking way. 3 inches?

How did your father find a female to reproduce with? Does he cockmog you?


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Can’t attest for homo


Come on bro you're ruining my fucking larp


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Ye bro, definitely over. My dick is only 3 inches too hard. Hard knock life tbh tbh. Sent @dogtown a dick pic and he thought it was my thumb. True story



4'11????? how did u not rope yet


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> 4'11????? how did u not rope yet


He is larping


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> 4'11????? how did u not rope yet


Idk man


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Idk man


A true 4'11 guy will never be able to swallow the blackpill.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 8, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> A true 4'11 guy will never be able to swallow the blackpill.


You're right, messed up on the larp


----------



## Einon (Jul 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It is what it is


such is life.


----------



## Enlil (Nov 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm a virgin the only relationship I had was with a latina online


nigger leave the basement and slay reeee 
MM fag


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 1, 2019)

Enlil said:


> nigger leave the basement and slay reeee
> MM fag


Not MM


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Not MM


This is a mm


----------



## xit (Nov 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Not MM


show your face


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 1, 2019)

rent free


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 1, 2019)

You've seen his face?


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 1, 2019)

xit said:


> show your face


I think he’s already done so in the past.


Roping Subhuman said:


> You've seen his face?


I suppose he’s handsome compared to a lot of ethnics on here.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Nov 1, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> handsome compared to ethnics


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 1, 2019)

he's aryan preetyboy, he's a slayer


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 1, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> he's aryan preetyboy, he's a slayer


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 1, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------

